# More "Chicken Mache" Tricks



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Monster Mud with half the fixin's? Give it a try and let me know what you think!

A follow up project to my blue groundbreaker corpsing how to, this build is a space critter from Star Wars, but obviously the same techniques apply to a host of other props.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

He's cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Super awesome again Mr Chicken


----------

